# Mission Valley Retriever Club



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Any information from the Mission Valley RC trial in Charlo would be appreciated.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I only know that 24 dogs in the Open were called backed to the land blind.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to the 2nd Series (24 dogs):

1,2,4,13,14,17,20,24,26,28,29,31,34,36,38,42,46,49,53,54,56,57,62,65
Dog #36 starts the 2nd series tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qualifying Results:

1st - Grant - Nesselroad
2nd - Cruiser - Pampy
3rd - Dart - Myers
4th - Wyatt - Furlano
RJ - Remi - Adams/Erhardt
JAMs: 1,2,3,5,8,20,21


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Russ said:


> I only know that 24 dogs in the Open were called backed to the land blind.


Wow, 24 dogs after the first? I wasn't nervous, but now I am...


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Open* #50 & #59 were added to the call backs to the 2nd series

Callbacks to the 3rd series-21 dogs

1,13,17,24,26,28,29,31,34,36,38,42,46,49,53,54,56,57,59,62,65


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Open callbacks to the 4th series-13 dogs*

13,17,28,29,31,36,38,49,53,54,56,57,62


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have the Am callbacks to the 3d? Lots of inquiring minds would love to know! Pretty please!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series (19 dogs):

2,3,4,10,12,13,14,16,19,20,21,23,25,26,31,42,45,48,49

The 3rd series will start at 7:30 tomorrow with dog 42. Come in the same gate. Continue to the road that goes up to the upper pond on the right behind the shed.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Placements:

1st - Buzz - Nelson
2nd - Lazer - Grammer &Hartl/Erhardt
3rd - Ruby - McAfee/Fangsrud
4th - Piper - Rourke/Erhardt
RJ - Flirt - Hacker/Taylor
JAMs: 8, 11


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Judy!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Lynn on Buzz's win in the Derby......:BIG:


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Lynn, Jean, and Art? Quite a derby, ladies and gentleman! Congratulations.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 4th series (9 dogs):

3,4,13,14,16,19,20,21,31


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*
Open Results

1st Moonstones Melody O-Florence Sloane/Russ Stewart H-Florence Qualifies for NRC & NARC

2nd **FC-AFC Sealock's Seaside Stella O-John & Carol Sealock* *H-Carol

3rd **FC Thunder's Bootscootin' Abe O-Dave Morrison H-Rob Erhardt

4th **SkyHigh's Cruisin' for a Bruisin' O-**Maureen Hacker/Nicole Taylor H-Mike Taylor

RJ * *Making The Grade O-Dan Coleman H-Rob Erhardt

JAMS 29, 31, 53*


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Yea Florance. Arf Arf Jones Arf Arf momma HAM


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

Congratulations Russ and Florence!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Russ and Florence! Congrats to Carol as well!!

Aaron*


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Russ said:


> *
> Open Results
> 
> 1st Moonstones Melody O-Florence Sloane/Russ Stewart H-Florence Qualifies for NRC & NARC
> ...






Alright way to go Florence!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
For those that don't know Russ and Florence they a very hard working people that do a lot for our sport. Congrats a on a very well deserved win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Amateur Results

1st **AFTCH Jazztime Bluegoose's Ruger O-Anna & Larry Calvert H-Anna

2nd Moonstones Melody O-Russ Stewart/Florence Sloane H-Florence 

3rd **Gordo's Jetta O/H Gordon Wistrom

4th **FC-AFC Valtor's Hayseed Kid O-**Valerie Martin/Breck Howard H-Breck

RJ Seaside Logan's Run O-Diann & Dennis Miller H-Dennis

JAMS 14,16,19,31*


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

Congratulations Florence on the Am 2nd as well as winning the open ..What a great weekend for you guys


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anyone have the other Amateur placements?


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow! Florence and Russ and Jones, you all had a great trial. Congratulations!! Sorry I wasn't there to see it.

--Susie Wing


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Am Results

21
20
13
4
RJ 3
Jams 14, 16, 19, 31


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Russ and Florence on a fabulous trial...


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Carol, for handling Stella to her Open 2nd Place! We are very proud of you both!

rita

[email protected]


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Carol on a successful weekend


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations Russ and Flo - quite a trial. And you too, David! Abe did good.


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations Judy and Dart on your Qualifying 3rd! Hard work is paying off! We are proud of you!


----------

